# Meditation or  Dhyaan



## ravneet_sb (Apr 29, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Focus is in Shabad Dhyan. MEDITATION

What is Meditation.

Way to get focused. OR Technique to get focused.

*Meditation* is a practice where an individual uses a technique – such as mindfulness, or focusing the mind on a particular object, thought, or activity – to train attention and awareness, and achieve a mentally clear and emotionally calm and stable state.


Ways of Meditation

Old beliefs 1. DEVOTION TO  CONCEPT
2. Repitiion of Word.
2. Breath Control in a particular posture.
3. Aware of Breath
4. CONTROL OF BREATH from Natural process to Tamed Process. Tamed Breathing.
5. That will lead to focus of Mind on Subject and one can have attention ie simultaneous mental and physical presence. Ie person having witt, responsive, active, sharp, alert.

New Ways or Learned Ways for interaction of learning

Practical Aspects for new ways

Results of practical ways of meditation


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 30, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Hope there will be some interaction for learning,

We discuss of Informations, as our living life is about information ie awareness what we seek as TRUTH.

Events that are TRUTH and happening in life, but we are unconscious. Ie Breath, Sleep, Thoughts etc

And

Conscious thought ie finances, cars, houses, material brands etc


So we can make a list of both events.

So stage is awareness of unconcious ie getting conciousness of unconcious  events.

And after getting aware, we tend to tame those events, through information  available....

And merging states of concious and unconcious events, making a  better balance.of.life....

Waheguru Ji Ka.Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (May 16, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Almost 190 viewers, Interaction  is missing in thread also the votes are nil, no opinions on meditation. What this word realistically means.

When we practically analyse subject for realistic meanings and practice in real world, subjective words is altogether different and transformations do appear after conclusion of thoughts. Now there are 5 options or choices we make to realise on subject Meditation.
What is my way is what is vote, and what Gurusbani Say is a path to follow.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (May 20, 2020)

Best meditation learning is like jumping into a swimming pool for learning after gathering basic knowledge from Your Guru i.e., SGGS. Guidelines given through SGGS must be kept in mind since you have to truly follow your eternal Guru. A lot of knowledge is otherwise available in SGGS. east start to realise God in each and every one. Then enjoy being with everyone without malice. To concentrate on Him one has to break all thoughts from worldly affairs and maintaining truthful conduct which ensures a clean heart. WHEN YOU SIT IN V HOURS WITH A CLEAN HEART AND WATCH AND ENJOY HIS NATURE OUTWARDS FIRST AND THEN DRAW YOURSELF INWARDS CONCENTRATING ON BREATH YOU WILL FIND YOURSELF GETTING CLOSER TO HIM. IN A SLEEPY SENSATION YOU WILL BE IN A BLISS AND THAT IS WHAT THE TURNING POINT. TRY TO LIVE IN THIS MOMENT AS MUCH AS YOU CAN. YOU WILL FEEL YOURSELF, RELAXED AND LIGHT; IN A BRIGHT ENVIRONMENT..........


----------



## ravneet_sb (May 29, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

There is beginning and end results that is fruit we get from efforts which is 24x7 conciousness is the best result of meditation. But meditation is to get awareness of concious subconscious and unconcious of inner and than the outer self.



Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (May 29, 2020)

When you meditate you do not care for terminologies. Meditation is away from all this. There are no technologies involved or divisions of awareness. Just get into the wave and swim as it takes you. Leave it to take where ever it wants.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Jul 3, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

As per old.philosphy one has to make repeat ritual actions ie breathing exercise, posture make up, repeated actions  or repetition of words.

All this is to clear thoughts, to clear mind, so query comes.

Is clear mind end of journey. Reply was it is beginning of journey.

In new philosphy

Sochey Such Na hovey Jey Sochel lakh war.

Is beginning of Learning or Seeking. To.learn or seek one needs a meditative mind, a clean imaginative.plan to realize word.

Word realization or focus to obtain TRUTH

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ji Khalsa


----------



## gjsingh (Jul 10, 2020)

I think special mantras, breathing, and postures don't have any true benefit. If it were so, then why are yogis, gurus, fakirs, etc., all perverts, thieves, and goondas almost to a man? Wouldn't the purported benefits prevent this, at least some of the time? Unfortunately, many Sikhs and others have forgotten this, or never knew in the first place. Personally I was raised with belief in mantras and all the rest of it. I had to discard it. U.G. Krishnamurti's videos on youtube helped me a lot.

I agree with Dalvinder. Just jump in and let the wave carry you.


----------



## gjsingh (Jul 10, 2020)

The only mantra I need is Waheguru. As Gurbani states, it is not given by some pakhandi baba, it is given by Waheguru directly, as Waheguru wishes, as a matter of grace rather than my own effort.

That is my limited understanding of "Ko Nanak Guru mantar dridhaya" anyways. What do I know!


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 10, 2020)

Sardar GJ Singh Ji
Keep Him in your heart always through your tongue, through your breath, through your body. Intense love towards will gradually emerge in your mind. suniya manina man keeta bhao. Get attached to Him in such a way that you do not keep anything else in mind than God. Rom rom dhiayo. No formalities but intense love are the ultimate for the real dhyan.


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Dalvinder Singh Grewal said:


> Best meditation learning is like jumping into a swimming pool for learning after gathering basic knowledge from Your Guru i.e., SGGS. Guidelines given through SGGS must be kept in mind since you have to truly follow your eternal Guru. A lot of knowledge is otherwise available in SGGS. east start to realise God in each and every one. Then enjoy being with everyone without malice. To concentrate on Him one has to break all thoughts from worldly affairs and maintaining truthful conduct which ensures a clean heart. WHEN YOU SIT IN V HOURS WITH A CLEAN HEART AND WATCH AND ENJOY HIS NATURE OUTWARDS FIRST AND THEN DRAW YOURSELF INWARDS CONCENTRATING ON BREATH YOU WILL FIND YOURSELF GETTING CLOSER TO HIM. IN A SLEEPY SENSATION YOU WILL BE IN A BLISS AND THAT IS WHAT THE TURNING POINT. TRY TO LIVE IN THIS MOMENT AS MUCH AS YOU CAN. YOU WILL FEEL YOURSELF, RELAXED AND LIGHT; IN A BRIGHT ENVIRONMENT..........



The sleeping sensation you speak of is Samadhi.

A bhagat is usually always in Samadhi in waking and sleeping life. In fact the human being is in continuous samadhi as this 3rd energy or 3rd world as Nanak called it, is an illusion, a dream world.

Watching and enjoying his nature outwards, living life whilst practicing the Truth Ie applying the gyan of gurbani and living free of the thieves, is Truthful living. It’s the best way to live and much can be learned and experienced.


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Jul 15, 2020)

gjsingh said:


> The only mantra I need is Waheguru. As Gurbani states, it is not given by some pakhandi baba, it is given by Waheguru directly, as Waheguru wishes, as a matter of grace rather than my own effort.
> 
> That is my limited understanding of "Ko Nanak Guru mantar dridhaya" anyways. What do I know!



Naam is just Truth... ie the gyan of gurbani applied.


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Jul 30, 2020)

Sikhilove1 said:


> The sleeping sensation you speak of is Samadhi.
> 
> A bhagat is usually always in Samadhi in waking and sleeping life. In fact the human being is in continuous samadhi as this 3rd energy or 3rd world as Nanak called it, is an illusion, a dream world.
> 
> Watching and enjoying his nature outwards, living life whilst practicing the Truth Ie applying the gyan of gurbani and living free of the thieves, is Truthful living. It’s the best way to live and much can be learned and experienced.



This is true...
We all go into Samadhi....when we go to sleep...you know those crazy nights where you close your eyes, and the next minute you open and 8 hours have gone...no dreams or anything....and you wonder how the time has just wizzed passed...

that is also Samadhi...

I have found the purpose of doing Simran where you take your dyaan within is to go into these deeper states CONSCIOUSLY...diving into the abyss...

trust in our Guru (external) and trust in our Guru (internal) for me took some time to well up...fear of the unknown always holding me back...and of course the world around me and my 5 thieves always to this date still pulling at me... but i know this is the way to go...i'm always thinking about it constantly...and have full trust i will progress more and more..


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Aug 1, 2020)

Sikh2020amrit said:


> This is true...
> We all go into Samadhi....when we go to sleep...you know those crazy nights where you close your eyes, and the next minute you open and 8 hours have gone...no dreams or anything....and you wonder how the time has just wizzed passed...
> 
> that is also Samadhi...
> ...



That’s True. In fact, we are already in a constant 24/7 samadhi, as this world is an Illusion...a dream. 

Have faith and trust Him.

Keep going. Naam is Everything and Nothing. It’s Truth...

When do simran and go into deeper samadhi, you connect with the entire universe. You are silencing the mind and realizing who you Truly are... and begin to realise that you Are Truth..you are the universe. The ocean in the drop and the drop in the ocean.  We’re a part of God.... One.

Apply gurbani Practically to your life, live free of the five thieves, face yourself and your shortcomings (Do an ardas admitting them hence acknowledging them), and work on yourself.

Maya tries to fool us into thinking that negative things will bring us joy... but ultimately they only bring us negativity and lead us to hell (negative hellish mindset).

So live free of the thieves.. we are already free, for we are Nothing, but the Truth, a high frequency of pure unconditional love, part of Him.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 1, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal 

MEDITATION =   Focus =  One = Point Concentration.

It is FREE MIND available and ONE is always available in  PRESENT, 24x7.

But there is old saying

Free Mind is Devils House.....

On other side we practice to get Free MIND.

Than what MEDITATION is for.
Why FREE  UP MIND.  

And once ONE achieves  FREE MIND  WHAT is next in lifes journey.

What one has to practice with FREE MIND, else negativity will infuse.

This is for introspection for PATH of  LEARNING.

Seekers are doing collective reciting,  daily reciting, prolong reciting. What is practical achievement and  USE of achievement. 

What we PRACTICE as MEDITATION.

Please share views for LEARNING

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 1, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Do interispect and question SELF to get FOCUS on practical aspects of MEDITATION.

Next will be Sikhi and Meditation.

i.e.Seekers way of Meditation
Learned Way of Meditation

It's simple practical approach towards MEDITATION.

1. Consumes very less of Lifes Breath 
(Precious to human life form)

2. Consumes less of human earnings, and hence spendings on SELF development for life span can be spend for helping others and developing collective conciousness. ie Promotion of Learning.

3. Saved TIME and ENERGY with POSTIVE connect can be used effectively and efficiently for higher PURPOSE.

Waheguru Ji Ka.Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 2, 2020)

SAT SRI AKAAL,

JAP Read Realise and Practice

HUKAM RAJAI CHALnA  Nature Law ACCEPT and Practice

Free Mind to get a MEDITATIVE state in few steps.

Work of DESIRE and it resolves.problems as well.. Understand DESIRES

Two type of DESIRES erupts in beings.

ONE for survival and Second of formed MIND.

Understand and resolve. Survival desire one can not ignore, and formed MIND desire one shall work, more the formed  MIND desire, more physical work.

So over desired beyond survival resolves.are problems.

So attain a MENTAL PHYSICAL balance and time frame.

Give TIME slot in 24 hours to

SLEEP,  EAT, etc and other survival needs.
Physical work limiting hours to balance thoughts for desires.

Keep a slot for Meditation or FREE MIND.

Once we keep time, thoughts are coming unconsciously  in MIND, those are priority to solve and resolve.

Physically resolve or shelf to make time balance for all important activities, for survival issues.


*At 10th step of JAP Bani* there is

SUNIYE LAGEY SEHAJ DHYAN.

One may recite, do ritual poses for years, one may not get MEDITATIVE mind and for life time.


Resolve.DESIRES and solve problems to FREE MIND.

One.may get at once, if the content is desire and problem is MINIMAL.

And then we can USE it for higher purpose. Of
SEVA (for others) and SIMRAN.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 2, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> SAT SRI AKAAL,
> 
> JAP Read Realise and Practice
> 
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal,

When someone is have bundles of VIRTUAL wealth, ie position, finances and intellact. One has more desire to resolve, even with no time to understand or have conciousness of survival.

Without understanding of REAL wealth, one loses health as one is not concious about REAL wealth.

With abundance of virtual wealth, ONE do not require SERVICE as plenty is available for serving need of self, so MIND is kept busy, in ritual meditation, as service to GOD.

This is old way of developing and using  meditation.

If we see SWAMIs or GOD MANs who do ritual meditation. They attach rich devotees to them, and make them do ritual meditation for years, but freem MIND is temporal or may not be available.
As survival desire can not be ignored and MIND made desires can not be resolved in a ritual workshop.

Further if someone has minimal desire hence problems  may achieve in workshop also and may get convinced this is way to.MEDITATION. and promotes such practices.

Those who are doing ritualistic meditation, what TRUTH they have attached to there lives except repeating the existing TRUTH. So the use of Meditation is left to SELF  centric evolution as opening a self centered DERA and making SELF as a PIVOT of Dera.


So what NEXT, after attaining Self glorification was the USE of spirituality practiced earlier and even now. Keeping SELF as a centre and spreading Spirituallity in self styled.manner.
Self glorification was the USE of spirituality practiced earlier and even now. Keeping SELF as a centre and spreading Spirituallity in self styled.manner.
SERVICE which makes a balance to Spritiual Minds EGO is a missing event.

So after attaining meditative or *FREE MIND what's USE.*

It is the USE which gives benefit of attainment of higher SPIRITUAL education, giving the collective spirituality common to all and blessed by NATURE.

1. This is the moment to Imbibe TRUTH, already available SPIRITUAL text understanding by contemplating.
2. To give spiritual education as contemplation of pure text forms, not in SELF styled translations.
3. Service to Humanity with ethics as ONE is introduced to REAL wealth and disillusions as ONE is aware of virtual wealth.
4. Practice ETHICs in SERVICE of LAW, AUDITS, POLICY MAKING and POLICY implementation ie POLICE, providing security to  serving community, who humbly serve others without corrupt practices because of spiritual awareness, providing research for USE to humanity.

This is USE as a way to WEALTH, and Nation Building framework.

Those Nations are POOR who have lost SPIRiT to live as HUMANS.

Nar Marey Kachu Kam Na Avey
If human instinct is lost, ONE can not USE spiritual awareness. 

Pashu Marey Lakh Kaj Savarey
But if Animal Instinct is lost, Spirit is USEFUL.

To Bring Transformation in SELF and Society by USE.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Aug 2, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> When someone is have bundles of VIRTUAL wealth, ie position, finances and intellact. One has more desire to resolve, even with no time to understand or have conciousness of survival.
> 
> ...



Sat Sri akaal ji

Having free mind is not a means to an end...it is just easier to go within when you can quieten the mind and /or learn to not travel along with all our thoughts...they are just a distraction...

I have had kundalini type experiences...so much power flowing within....feeling like I am blasted into space and my body is about to burst into a trillion pieces....amazing Shakti...one can only surrender to such power...and trust what is taking place...that guru is with you...

It feels like there is no final piece...no end game...that the more you seek the more there just seems to be...maybe that is the end game ..to recognise our divinity...what we really are...and that there is no beginning and no end...infinite...

It's amazing really....I'm so glad I am seeking this path...and enquiring about the truth of life...

Keep going and keep inspiration each other


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Aug 2, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Almost 190 viewers, Interaction  is missing in thread also the votes are nil, no opinions on meditation. What this word realistically means.
> 
> ...



I am a member on other sikhi forums...many members of other forums were once members of this forum..many of them have stated they were blocked from this website and given no reason why they were blocked...

All of the blocked Sikhs were very into their meditation...very high avasta.

One day they could log in...and the next day their accounts are blocked.

Its a shame if it is true...these forums are supposed to be of free speech...


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 2, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> SAT SRI AKAAL,
> 
> JAP Read Realise and Practice
> 
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal,

When someone is have bundles of VIRTUAL wealth, ie position, finances and intellact. One has more desire to resolve, even with no time to understand and have conciousness of survival.

Still without understanding of REAL wealth, one loses health as one is not concious about REAL wealth.

ONE do not require SERVICE as plenty is available for serving need of self, so MIND is kept busy, in ritual meditation, as service to GOD.

This is old way of developing and using  meditation.

If we see SWAMIs or GOD MANs who do ritual meditation. They attach devotees to them, and make them ritual meditation for years, but freem MIND is temporal or may not be available.
As survival desire can not be ignored and MIND made desires can not be resolved in a ritual workshop.

Further is someone has minimal may achieve.also.

So what NEXT, after attaining FREE MIND, what's USE.

This is the moment to Imbibe TRUTH, already available SPIRITUAL text understanding by contemplating.

Thos who are doing ritualistic meditation, what TRUTH they have attached to there lives except repeating the existing TRUTH. So the use of Meditation is left to SELF  centric evolution as opening a self centered DERA and making SELF as a PIVOT of Dera.

SERVICE which makes a balance to Spritiual Minds EGO is a missing event.

It is the USE which gives benefit of attainment of higher SPIRITUAL education, giving the collective spirituality common to all and blessed by NATURE.

Self glorification was the USE of spirituality practiced earlier and even now. Keeping SELF as a centre and spreading Spirituallity in self styled.manner.

USE of Meditative MIND
1. To gain contemplation of Spiritual text.
2. To give spiritual education as contemplation of pure text forms, not in SELF styled translations.
3. Service to Humanity with ethics as ONE is introduced to REAL wealth and disillusione if virtual wealth are known
4. Practic ETHICs in SERVICE of LAW, AUDITS, POLICY MAKING and POLICY implementation ie POLICE, providing security to  serving community, who humbly serve others without corrupt practices because of spiritual awareness.

This is USE as a way to WEALTH, and Nation Building framework.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


Sikh2020amrit said:


> Sat Sri akaal ji
> 
> Having free mind is not a means to an end...it is just easier to go within when you can quieten the mind and /or learn to not travel along with all our thoughts...they are just a distraction...
> 
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal,

It was amaze to hear experience of Kundalini.
Sikhs are also.practicng other Faith's with that devotion.

Since having experience and sharing in the forum. So the practitioner well understands 
Mooladhar.... Bottom of spine release energy stored. And practice of silence, breath and repetition of word.

So raising of kundalini, is an experience, can you please share your journey, 

Is process valid for all humans, how long it takes to evoke.what was before and after. Is it relates to Power of Free Mind or else.

What Guru Nanak say is applicable to Free Mind 

Does Kundalini evoking, brings transformation in instinctive thinking and humans are more useful to society.
Use of Energy.  In human thinking transformation.

I am also attending meditation classes to get awareness of practices of other Faith's, but find it as TIME waste putting us nowhere. May be in wrong class. But as a Sikh you have experience. To express.
Please share your thoughts and experience.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Aug 2, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> When someone is have bundles of VIRTUAL wealth, ie position, finances and intellact. One has more desire to resolve, even with no time to understand and have conciousness of survival.
> 
> ...



Sat Sri akaal ji

When I started Simran..I was going through some difficulties in my life...I was seeking setting to help with my negative state of mind...I was reading so much Bani...trying to make sense of it all...reading booked ...going on forums discussing with others...but in the end nothing really helped in soothing that feeling inside me to actual know something for real..

When I read Sri guru Nanak Dev saying to wake up at Amrit Vela ... That's what I did...and it was absolute crazyness what took place...

I went into it with no expectations or ideas of beliefs or anything...I was just pouring my heart out for waheguru to show me the truth...I was completely open minded...

Kundalini exists in all human beings...it is mentioned in gurbani...but as I said...kundalini or anything else of that matter was not what I had in mind when I meditated...I was just pouring my heart out to waheguru...

Everything that happened just happened...I was a mere spectator...in the hands of waheguru...

It is better to go into Simran with all your preconceived ideas pushed away...because believe me...nothing you think will matter...better to think that you know nothing...because in reality we know nothing...nothing at all...

Once you touch this gyan and experience...it can be difficult to fully funcrion in the world because you have now glimpses something truly wondrous...that no one will believe you...but you know it to be real...

So you have to find a balance...but each day...I cannot stop thinking about wanting to seek more...


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Aug 2, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> When someone is have bundles of VIRTUAL wealth, ie position, finances and intellact. One has more desire to resolve, even with no time to understand and have conciousness of survival.
> 
> ...




How did I meditate?...I did what was comfortable for me...sitting on the sofa...eyes closed...no sounds...darkness....and then I focus between my eyebrows....just gently...not forceful. Then I breath in and mentally say wahe....or Sat....and when I breath out I mentally recite 'guru' or 'naam'...

Again...I wasn't following any ritual or guidance from anyone....this was comfortable for me to do....sometimes I would not recite anything...

Anyway...slowly I started seeing things with my eyes closed...as I felt going deeper and deeper in what I can only describe as a sense of really calmness and peace...seeing bright light...of different colours...going to bright white light...with it feeling bursts of energy flowing  deep within out into all my arms and legs...which is a really intense feeling of love...

Anyway...all of this is daily now...it is like a normal feeling ... I am.just used to it...happens within 5-10 minutes of doing Simran...

But I struggle still with the 5 thieves...the battle with them continues...


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Aug 2, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> When someone is have bundles of VIRTUAL wealth, ie position, finances and intellact. One has more desire to resolve, even with no time to understand and have conciousness of survival.
> 
> ...




Nothing I have experienced or continue to experience is induced by me...I am just putting myself in the hands of the creator...that's all..

Many of my experiences I cannot just initiate when I please...they just happen whenever they happen...they blow my mind...that's why I say just go into everything with an open mind....

These forums....all the ideas people have...everyone the expert...but honestly it was only when I realised no can help me but myself...did I really start to make progress...one has to make the effort to seek....the rest...is all in his hands...


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 2, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Sikh2020amrit states
but honestly it was only when I realised no can help me but myself...did I really start to make progress...one has to make the effort to seek....the rest...is all in his hands...

In the whole process, 
At last realisation was there, so realisation was due to meditation,
Which is 
1.reciting word by closing eyes
2. reading and understanding SGGS on forums
and bringing transformation  in thought process
3. And Free Mind comes through awareness and resolving MIND from desires and problems.

Please evaluate and share you experience. By interospecting your travelled journey.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 2, 2020)

T.AV PARSAAD. SVAYAE 

Kahaa bhayo jo d.o-oo lochan moon:d. kaae baaeth:e rahe-o bakk dh:iaan lagaa-eo 
*What if a person keeps sitting with both the eyes closed and the mind fixed* like a crane on fish (Practiced hypocrisy), 

One has to watch imagination stroke, if it is not attached to TRUTH seeking, ie for realising of TRUTH, and wrong thoughts appear on imaginative plane it is false action. SEEK TRUTH.


Nh;aat. phirio leeae saat. samud.r;ne lok gayo parlok gavaa-eo 
(In hypocrisy) one kept bathing at the seven seas (Shrines the world over), neither one made right use of  life here, nor achieved the liberation. 

bass keeo bikhiaan so baaeth: kaae aaesae hee aaesae su baaes bit.aa-eo 
One kept company of evils, and wasted  life for nothing. 

Saach kahon’ sunn laehu sabhaae jinn praem keeo t.in hee Pr;abh paa-eo 
Saying truth, listen everybody, only he realizes God who loves truely. 

Kaahoo laae pahan pooj dh:areo si-r kahoo laae lin:g garae latkaa-eo 
Considering worth worship, someone bows to the stone idol, and the other hangs Shivling (Oval stone symbolizing Shiva) from his neck. 

Kahoo lakheo Har-e avaachee d.issaa mahe kaahoo pachhah ko seesu nivaaeo 
Ko-oo but.aan ko poojat. haae passu ko-oo mr;it.aan ko poojan dh:aa-eo 

*Koor kr;iaa ourjheo sabh hee jagg* Sr;ee Bhagvaan kaa bhaed. naa paa-eo
*Whole of the world is engaged in the false rituals,* and no one tried to realize the Truth about God. 

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 3, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> T.AV PARSAAD. SVAYAE
> 
> Kahaa bhayo jo d.o-oo lochan moon:d. kaae baaeth:e rahe-o bakk dh:iaan lagaa-eo
> *What if a person keeps sitting with both the eyes closed and the mind fixed* like a crane on fish (Practiced hypocrisy),
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal,

Sikh and Meditation
Learn and Focus

What SGGS as spirit of 10 Gurus wants to convey to seekers for focus.

All rituals which are done for Meditation are false.

As for initiation of Focus one need to conclude desires and resolve problems.

Else if one try to sit in calm peace environment, desires and problem will appear on imaginatine plane. One will not be able to FOCUS on Learning or TRUTH.

So is this step require breath control or repeat of word or posture.  One word utterance makes FOCUS. 

This is common say, so what disturbs One word meditation. DESIRES AND PROBLEMS.  So will breath taking, one word recitation, posture can resolve.

Please share views.

Pause and contemplate. Than where is solution.

Listen to TRUTH and get aware of own self.

With doing this ONE can achieve free MIND which can be USED for spiritual and formal education.

Those SIKHS who are practicing long recitation sessions, breath session, ritualistic postures and exercies, please share your thoughts and experience....

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Aug 3, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Sikh and Meditation
> Learn and Focus
> ...



I have not obtained any kind of realisation...realisation sound like a last step lol...there are many things I have realised through my Simran bit realisation itself seems to be an on going continuation...

I guess one will know when it truly happens...where total truth is known...if that is even completely possible...how can infiniteness be known by the limited mind...only experienced and looked at it awe.

Anyway...I have to say that I have changed for the better through my Simran...

One cannot just overcome the 5 thieves by their own control...I truly believe the flow of energy in the body...the movement of oneself through higher planes and the cleansing affect of the Amrit flowing (which you can feel) helps clean layer and layer of the dirt...

This is the true cleansing bath...not physical bath


----------



## gjsingh (Aug 3, 2020)

It does not seem complicated to me.  If some goonda says, "follow me", ask your father or grandfather or mother or grandmother, "what is this shit?"

Best part is, your father/mother/grandfather/grandmother does not have to be a Sikh to send you the right way. They only need to fear God. This is an example of God's permanent and infinite mercy. 

I love you God! Have mercy on me!


----------



## gjsingh (Aug 3, 2020)

"Kundalini" is total bullshit! Please point to quotation in scripture where padshah says otherwise. You cannot! Keep hindutvah bramhanist garbage out of our immaculate message of redemption for ALL of (WO)MANKIND, thank you!!!!


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 3, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Nature as a parent for all livings, has given instinct to follow, only ONE needs CONNECT to parent for guidance and obedience to follow.


----------



## gjsingh (Aug 3, 2020)

Thank you Padishah. I do not deserve your mercy but you gave it to me anyways. No crazy asana or illogical theological craziness necessary. Waheguru waheguru! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Aug 3, 2020)

gjsingh said:


> "Kundalini" is total bullshit! Please point to quotation in scripture where padshah says otherwise. You cannot! Keep hindutvah bramhanist garbage out of our immaculate message of redemption for ALL of (WO)MANKIND, thank you!!!!



Go and say that to your guru...lol

One simple search for the word kundalini and you will find reference in Gurbani...please do this before writing...

Kundalini is there and exists in various dimensions of your body...it doesn't belong to any culture, religion or anything just as your arms and legs do not belong to any ideology or religion or group of people...it just exists...

When you do your Simran you will come to experience these things and many other things that will blow your mind...this is because your Dyann will momentarily let go of the 5 senses which keep your Dyann on the outer world...and you start to see within you...where waheguru resides...his Shabad will pull you in deeper and deeper...

And your parents and everyone's parents are not always the true guidance needed. They are also afflicted by the 5 theives...one must seek the answers using Bani...and then putting it into daily practice...and then prove that it's real...


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Aug 3, 2020)

gjsingh said:


> Thank you Padishah. I do not deserve your mercy but you gave it to me anyways. No crazy asana or illogical theological craziness necessary. Waheguru waheguru! Thank you!!!!



Yes no crazy asana or theology or anything...

But that doesn't mean to say that various energies don't exist in your very being...lol

One day you will realise...and then you.ll never post such messages again...as it did with me...your mind will be blown and you.ll struggle to explain to your family and friend....they will think you're crazy lol

That's why guru Nanak dev ji said in this game of love come to him with your head in your hands and do not think of public opinion lol...

Until then....


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyway...

Good luck guys on your journey to self realisation...

I only joined the forum momentarily...forums are bad places where everyone likes to argue who is right and wrong lol...

Only a rare few really start to understand...and that is by taking the dive inwards into the abyss..thinking and discussing with the mind just leads nowhere...in fact it just drains ones energy..

Take care and may waheguru ring that Shabad loud within you so that you Dyann is pulled deep within...

And remember ... We know nothing until it becomes true in our lives...go into everythin completely open minded...do ardaas...I know nothing ... You (waheguru) know everything.


----------



## gjsingh (Aug 3, 2020)

I question the very idea that I need to go on a "journey" to something called "self realization", let alone whether I need some magical snake oil. What if its all Here, right Now?


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Sikh2020amrit said:


> Nothing I have experienced or continue to experience is induced by me...I am just putting myself in the hands of the creator...that's all..
> 
> Many of my experiences I cannot just initiate when I please...they just happen whenever they happen...they blow my mind...that's why I say just go into everything with an open mind....
> 
> These forums....all the ideas people have...everyone the expert...but honestly it was only when I realised no can help me but myself...did I really start to make progress...one has to make the effort to seek....the rest...is all in his hands...



True


----------



## Sikh2020amrit (Aug 3, 2020)

gjsingh said:


> I question the very idea that I need to go on a "journey" to something called "self realization", let alone whether I need some magical snake oil. What if its all Here, right Now?




Journey doesn't mean physical distance...


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Aug 3, 2020)

gjsingh said:


> I question the very idea that I need to go on a "journey" to something called "self realization", let alone whether I need some magical snake oil. What if its all Here, right Now?



It is. The silence is our origin.. there is no image or form, just energy, the balance. We are One, we are this nothingness. And this Oneness, the Truth/ God, is everyone everything everywhere. Everything we see and everything we don’t.

The Bhagti path is Endless.. Infinite like Him. If you apply Nirboah and Nirvair to your life, loving him in every form as everything, and fearing no one and nothing, for it’s all just Him.. then you’ve stepped onto the path of love. True love is the reality


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 16, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Meditation= Focus=Attention 

First Last and Only Step to get meditative Mind is to conclude desire and resolve problems.  And only USE of Meditative mind is to Imbibe Purity of Thoughrs. (JAP Step 1)

No daily posture, No breath exercise, No ritual will give meditative MIND.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Jan 5, 2021)

Sat Sri Akaal,

There was a rule of Spirituality in India that is Budhist rule. And Effort and Spirituality was divided. Which make India slave for many years. And later Effort was Introduced as way of Spiritual Being to bring and way to Seek, to bring  independence of thought and  to Nation.  Balance is way of Life.

ਧਰਮ ਖੰਡ ਕਾ ਏਹੋ ਧਰਮੁ॥
ਗਿਆਨ ਖੰਡ ਕਾ ਆਖਹੁ ਕਰਮੁ॥

Buddhism the concept of Free Mind, thoughtless as way to universal consciousness was there. But that created a dull and effort ignoring mass os.population which was easily made slave with very less effort. 

So the broken tug of Spirit and Effort was tied. And ways of meditation ie repetition of Word, Sylable,  and  sitting in silence to get inner silence was condemned and reject. 

For Seeker way 

To resolve problems and conclude desires was given to lead a life of effort to achieve meditative Mind ie thoughtless or Free Mind.

Sitting for long hours in silence and repetition of Word was rejected way of Meditation ie getting free mind and focus or attentive consciousness.

ਸੋਚੈ ਸੋਚਿ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਸੋਚੀ ਲਖ ਵਾਰ॥
ਚੁਪੈ ਚੁਪ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਲਾਇ ਰਹਾ ਲਿਵ ਤਾਰ॥
ਭੁਖਿਆ ਭੁਖ ਨ ਉਤਰੀ ਜੇ ਬੰਨਾ ਪੁਰੀਆ ਭਾਰ॥There was a rule of Spirituality in India that is Budhist rule. And Effort and Spirituality was divided. Which make India slave for many years. And later Effort was Introduced as way of Spiritual Being to bring and way to Seek, to bring independence of thought and to Nation. Balance is way of Life.


ਸੋਚੈ ਸੋਚਿ ( Free Mind) ਨ ਹੋਵਈ (Cannot be Achieved) ਜੇ ਸੋਚੀ ਲਖ ਵਾਰ ( By thinking or Focussing to free Mind)॥
ਚੁਪੈ ਚੁਪ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ( Inner Silence) cannot be achieved ਜੇ ਲਾਇ ਰਹਾ ਲਿਵ ਤਾਰ(Sitting in Silent Pose)॥
ਭੁਖਿਆ ਭੁਖ ਨ ਉਤਰੀ ( Hunger can not be appeased)  ਜੇ ਬੰਨਾ ਪੁਰੀਆ ਭਾਰ (by hoarding)॥

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------

